# LVZ SE-RAGE



## SRHNSE-R (Mar 11, 2007)

NEW 2 THE PAGE HAVE AN 06' BLACKSER MY BABY MAN. ANYONE HOOKED UP THERE SAT. RADIO WITHOUT GOING TO A CAR STEREO OR BEST BY IF SO LET ME KNOW THE PROC.AND THAT NISMO INTAKE COLD AIR, NSMO EXHAUST ETC.. WHERES THE HOOK UP ON PARTS, THANX :::::: RICH:woowoo: :woowoo:


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

For Nismo stuff checkout thenissanpartsstore.com and abcnissan.com. Both are actual Nissan dealers that seem to get Nismo stuff wholesale.


----------

